# Gold Fingers



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

I read from a CD that a better way to recover gold fingers is with ferric chloride, supposedly available at Radio Shack. It is supposed to be cheaper than AR.

The description is to use an exacto knife to remove the fingers. Talk about HARD.

Could you just make a cut in the fingers, so the ferric chloride could attack the copper underneath. (It is supposed to dissolve copper.) then the gold would fall off?

This scraping it off with an exacto knife takes a long time and there must be an easier way.

Anyone have any ideas?

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Paige, 

I've used ferric chloride extensively to process *PINS*, not fingers. It will work but it's messy stuff (stains and hard to rinse from the product). I *don't* recommend ever scraping the foils from the fingers no matter which method you use. The reason being is that you will end up with a ton of little fiberglass board pieces in your product. They won't rinse out with any type of acid and they make some very nasty fumes if you try and burn them out (always remember GIGO : Garbage In Garbage Out).

Where ever you got the info, it sounds like it came from a really poor source. 

If you are interested in processing with ferric chloride just say so and I'll guide you thru start to finish. The stuff works very fast on certain types of pins.

Steve


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve,

I would very much appreciate it if you could guide me thru processing fingers - before I cut off one of my own fingers.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you have the fingers already harvested or are they still attached to the cards?


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

They are still on the cards.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you have any one of the following:

1) Table Vice

2) Scroll/ Band Saw

3) Heavy Duty Paper Cutter

4) Aircraft/ Tin Snips

If so which do you have?

Steve


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

I was going to buy a heavy duty paper cutter for this very purpose. I have a BUNCH of them.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

What types of cards are you dealing with mostly? Memory, ISA, PCI, AGP, Other?


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

A very wide variety of memory cards with heavy gold fingers.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Paige,

The memory fingers need to be harvested with a good scroll/band saw or aircraft/tin snips. Some people break them off with pliers, but that makes for some trashy fingers. I'm not sure how good a paper cutter will do on these. They are the hardest type of fingers to harvest because the card is so small and the boards are tough. The scroll/band saw is optimal for these.

Steve


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay Steve, 

Once harvested, how do I get the gold?

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Paige, 

Do you want to get the gold fast or do you have some time on your hands?

The fast way is aqua regia, the slower way is acid peroxide.

AR is hazardous, acid peroxide is relatively safe.

Which do you want to use?

There are other ways if you don't want to use either.

Steve


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

I have time.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2007)

Go to Lowes in the Pool Supplies section and buy a gallon of muratic acid if you don't already have some. While you're there pick up 2 of the clear 3 gallon pvc buckets and one white 2 gallon  thick pvc pail with a handle. 

Also go to WalMart and buy three of the large 3% Hydrogen Peroxide bottles (32 oz. each). If you don't have a large funnel (automotive) and a pack of coffee filters pick these items up also. Buy a cheap quart sized spray bottle (cleaning isle). Lastly you will need a 3/16" drill bit and drill.

When you have these items let me know.

Steve


----------



## Paige (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay


----------



## Paige (Apr 30, 2007)

I have all of the stuff. Ready when you are.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Paige,

Now take the 3/16" drill bit and drill this pattern into the bottom of the 2 gallon pail:







*Be sure you put the separated holes around the edge!*

When you get that done following this link:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=2782&highlight=#2782

I recommend processing 5 lbs of fingers at a time. You should try to do at least do 2 pounds of fingers.

Steve


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 2, 2007)

Hi Steve,

This is my first post but I thought I would start by asking you a few questions about this method. This will be my first attempt at recovering gold and I want to make sure that I am doing everything right.


1. You mention automotive funnel in the list as well as coffee filters...What am I using those for?

2. What is the quart size spray bottle for?

3. Is the second clear bucket for the cleaning process?

I will start there...I am going to buy the stuff this afternoon and should be ready tomorrow for the process.


----------



## lazersteve (May 2, 2007)

Rabyt,

Welcome to the forum.

The supplies you are asking about are for the filtering and cleanup of the foils after they are removed from the finger boards. 

The funnel is for the final filtering of the clean foils from the solution. I always do a few extra rinses in the funnel to make sure I get all the color out of the rinses. The filter does a great job of showing the slightest discolorations. 

The spray bottle is to rinse the foils from the buckets and to rinse the filter.

The second bucket is for pouring off the excess solution after the foils have been stripped. This reduces the overall volume of the reaction vessel solution to a managable level for cleaning.

Thanks for the post.
Steve


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 3, 2007)

Is there another name for the muratic acid? I have went to the local Lowes and WalMart and looked in the pool chemicals section and I have not found it yet. Walmart carries a muratic acid replacement but that is the closest I have found to it.

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2007)

It is usually outside of the building in the brick and mortar area in the
Home Depot. We had some leak at the Home Depot I worked at and it
was a mess. Just ask for it, that is the easiest way to find if they have it or not, just ask somebody that looks like they are in charge.
-Also they are 2 gallons inside a cardboard box.


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2007)

Rabyt;

It's at Lowes in 2 places:

1) Go to the garden shop and go to the back where the pool chemicals are. You'll see some cardboard boxes with Corrosive printed in black ink on them set on pallets on the floor. These boxes have two 1 gallon bottles of muriatic in them.

2) Go to the isle near the paint department where the solvents are like paint thinners and mineral spirits. Across the isle from the solvents on the floor you'll see muriatic acid in white plastic 1 gallon jugs with blue ink printing on them. They are sold individually.

Let me know what you turn up.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2007)

It's also in every Ace Hardware I've been in.


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 3, 2007)

Found it at Menards in the paint thinner area. Neither Lowes in the area had it anywhere in the store. That is nothing out of the ordinary for this part of Indiana, many times a person says go to Lowes to get such and such and then they tell me they don't have it.

Anyway, I have gathered all of the necessary pieces and parts and will be starting the process on Saturday when my day is free.

Thanks again to Steve and everyone else who responded. Don't worry, I will be bothering the wee-wee out of you most likely when I get start :lol:


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 10, 2007)

Might I add the Use of a wet Tile saw for Finger Harvesting. The Diamond blade will not do near the damage a Band Saw will. The Tile Saw has a water pump and keep dust from going anywhere at all but into the water table of the Saw. Not to say it can't hurt you if you are not careful kick back ect. The Tile Saw has a sliding table built in that makes for a very stable platform in which to guide the Saw. I did about a pound of finger boards in 45 minutes . Becareful anyway you do it.

Also if you wanted most rental yards have tile saws for $40 $50 a day US

Some can be very small I have a large one a Tile Saw that is and it works well.

I also ran the cuttings in my Keene Gold wheel and recovered some Gold that was flaking off about 20 boards that had been put in Sub Zero. Got a neat little pile I plan to put in a Acid Peroxide mix.

Remember water and Electricity ZAPPPPPP need I say more.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2007)

Destroyer,

I corrected your post to read "Acid Peroxide" instead of Peroxide/Clorox.

You have combined two separate solutions. I just don't want to create any confusion. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 10, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Destroyer,
> 
> I corrected your post to read "Acid Peroxide" instead of Peroxide/Clorox.
> 
> ...



lol I need a glossery of terms thanks Steve stuff like that will help everyone use uniform terms and steps. I was very confused to be sure which is why I have Sulfuric acid and three Gallons of Clorox in my garage and not peroxide. Its all good I just need to print of a procedures and hang them in the Garage before I start mixing. It sure pays to double check anything you are about to do.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2007)

Destroyer said:


> which is why I have Sulfuric acid and three Gallons of Clorox



Hopefully you meant muriatic acid and 3 gallons of clorox. The HCl-Cl reaction calls for muriatic acid and clorox NOT sulfuric. 

The electrolytic cell uses sulfuric.

Here's a quick reaction list:


 AR= Aqua Regia = 1 part Nitric Acid, 3 parts Muriatic Acid (some guys use 4 parts muriatic). Used to dissolve high karat gold, gold powder, gold foils, dissolves Platinum when hot.

 HCl-Cl= Clorox Method = 4 Parts Muriatic, 1 Part Clorox (adding in small increments) Used to dissolve gold foils and powder

 AP= Acid Peroxide = 2 Parts Muriatic Acid, 1 Part 3% Hydrogen Peroxide. Dissolves base metals, slowly dissolves gold when heated.

 Dilute Nitric Acid= 1 part water, 1 part 70% Nitirc Acid. Used to inquart, dissolve base metals, dissolves palladium, and dissolves silver. 

 Sulfuric Acid = 1 cup 96%+ Sulfuric, 1/8 tsp glycerin. Used as electrolyte in electrolytic cell along with a small amount of glycerin.

This list is *not* all inclusive. There are many more methods to dissolve gold and base metals.


Steve


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 10, 2007)

I have Sulfuric but that is okay I know what it is for now. The Cell. I have an inventory of good stuff but I had just confused battery acid with Nitric is all. Thanks that list is perfect.


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 10, 2007)

Destroyer said:


> I have Sulfuric but that is okay I know what it is for now. The Cell. I have an inventory of good stuff so it is all good, but I had just confused battery acid with Nitric is all and it is just as well I don't need Nitric acid any way. Thanks that list is perfect.


 This is a good example of why anyone one should double even Triple check. I can always be counted on as an example of what not to do...lol.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2007)

Destroyer you've inspired me to post a new topic:

Reaction List

Seems to me like you may need to study it a bit. :wink: You may even want to print it out. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mwren (Nov 1, 2007)

Morning Steve,

I have been following this post as I also bought a similar book on ebay, I am attempting the same process. I have about 50lbs. of fingers trimmed and ready to go. I cannot seem to access the link where you actually explain the process. Please advise.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 1, 2007)

MWren,

Check the Acid Peroxide video on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

It's under the 'Show Gold Videos' section.

The entrie finger recovery process is spelled out in detail.

Steve


----------



## mwren (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got the process down. I have run 3 successful batches so far.

I start the process in my basement and then move it outside. My question is will the cold weather effect the process, and if so, at what temperture range, or season is best for optimum results?


----------



## Noxx (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, cold weather will affect the process time greatly. 
The best is around 30°C.
But under 20°C, the reaction will be very slow.


----------



## eagle2 (Nov 16, 2007)

No one mentioned using a large vice. This is very quick and easy. Wear gloves. Bend the board back and forth two or three times then snap off the tab or connector. I have a large 2 foot by 3 foot garden tub below the vice to catch everything. The vice method gives you all the clearance you need, no matter whats on the board! ------ Al


----------

